# Who among your villagers sing?



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2020)

I noticed some villagers sing, but I think that it isn’t tied to personality since I have a lot of Normals but only some of them sing. I want to make a list of villagers who sing. Sometimes, there seem to be some who don’t sing but will sing if there is a group with them.

Please do specify if you only see them sing in groups. I’ll start off.

Solo singers on mine are Muffy and Marina. For Group singers, I saw Lily, Wolfgang, and Chops singing together in the plaza at one point.

List so far:


Spoiler: “Peppy”



Anabelle
Apple (Group and solo in plaza)
Felicity
Maddie (Near Music Player)
Pom-Pom (Group and Solo)
Rosie (Solo)
Tangy
Wendy (Solo and group)





Spoiler: “Normal”



Bunnie (Near Microphone)
Celia (Group)
Fauna (Group)
Lily (Group)
Lolly
Marina (Solo, also seen in group)
Melba
Molly (Group)
Nan
Sally
Skye
Stella (Solo)
Sydney
Tia (Near player)





Spoiler: “Uchi”



Agnes (Group)
Cherry
Deirdre
Frita
Fuschia
Katt
Muffy (Solo)
Pashmina
Renee
Reneigh
Rocket
Shari
Tammy





Spoiler: “Snooty”



Astrid
Claudia
Diana (Group)
Judy (Solo in plaza)
Julia (Group)
Mathilda (Group)
Pancetti (Solo)
Whitney (Near Microphone)





Spoiler: “Lazy”



Al (Near Radio)
Bob (Group, also near music player)
Drago
Erik (Group)
Hopkins
Rex (Group)
Zucker





Spoiler: “Jock”



Axel (Group)
Bam
Dom (Group and Solo on plaza)
Peck
Sprocket





Spoiler: “Cranky”



Apollo
Camofrog (Solo)
Chief (Group)
Cyd
Dobie (Near Microphone)
Elvis (Group)
Fang(Group)
Hopper
Octavian
Roscoe (Solo)
Static
Wolfgang (Group, also seen Solo and near record player)





Spoiler: “Smug”



Chops (Group)
Henry
Jacques
Julian (Group at plaza)
Keaton
Kyle (Solo)
Marshal (Group at plaza)
Phil
Pietro
Raymond (with microphone)
Rodney
Zell


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

i’ve had henry sing the most - marshal’s sung once, kid cat sung once and one of my female villagers sang once (i think it might’ve been tammy but i’m not sure lol)


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 23, 2020)

Claudia and Marina sung a lot when I had them both on my island. Especially Marina, whenever I saw her, she sang. Kyle also sung sometimes and I think I also saw Herny singing for a moment.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 23, 2020)

Skye sings A LOT. Melba sings occassionally - other than that, I've heard Dobie sing once and that's about it. Everyone else is doing other stuff.


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Apr 23, 2020)

Julian, Rosie and Zell sings A LOT. I have not had Wolfgang sing yet. Julia I have only had sing by putting music in front of her.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2020)

Katt sings. A _lot_.

Pretty sure I've seen Wolfgang sing alone.


----------



## Mick (Apr 23, 2020)

Phil the smug ostrich. It drove me mad and I was complaining on a discord about it but I have a radio near my plaza now, it's much better


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 23, 2020)

A lot like to work out! The only 4 I don't see working out always are Ike, Maple, Ellie and Zucker, I dunno where they end up going.  Audie, Sherb, Megan, Bea are ALWAYS working out. Norma and Diana are pretty new to my island so I can't really gauge them. When I had Marina and Renee though, they were singing every time I saw them! I saw Megan, Sherb and Maple singing together once, but only once.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 23, 2020)

I set up a jukebox outside and I always see Fang and Mathilda together because they seem to be best friends!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 23, 2020)

I think pashmina and marshal are the only ones that solo sing but nan and fang have joined for a group jam sesh


----------



## Shyria (Apr 23, 2020)

Cherry (Uchi) sings quite a bit, Claudia (Snooty) used to sing a lot too (she moved out)
I've never seen Julia sing so far


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 23, 2020)

Kyle is the only one who will sing of his own accord, and does it quite often. I've also seen Bunnie, Whitney and Dobie sing near a microphone, and Fauna and Molly (and Bam and Zucker when I still had them) have sung in groups. Boyfriend has Marina, and can confirm, she sings ALOT. Both Drago and Reneigh used to sing very often as well when I had them, usually holding little "concerts" with an audience of one or two villagers, as opposed to Kyle who mostly sings to himself by the river.


----------



## Beedubz (Apr 23, 2020)

My Bob sings sometimes, but never on his own. When Skye starts up and he's around he'll join in.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Apr 23, 2020)

Pompom, Julia and Celia are all singing in my plaza right now. But the ones who sing the most on a day-to-day basis are Pompom and Rosie. Because they're peppy, I guess.

I've seen Wolfgang sing when he encountered a portable record player (that was playing Forest Life) I've left outside. So adorable.


----------



## Briana0666 (Apr 23, 2020)

My sprocket sings


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 23, 2020)

I see Stella and Wendy sing a lot, both solo. Occasionally Wendy sings in a duet with Erik


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 23, 2020)

Skye sings the most out of all of my villagers right now.

Every now and then Jacques, Hopkins, and Deirdre would sometimes sing.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 23, 2020)

Keaton croons pretty much all day, every day! Always solo, nobody else seems to be interested.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 23, 2020)

Pashmina loves to sing, she does all the time


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 23, 2020)

Sally, Static and Marshal are singers, they do it a lot.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 23, 2020)

I had a cute triple song w/ Chief, Diana and Rex lol adorable <3 Chief sounds so good haha!


----------



## Holla (Apr 23, 2020)

On my island Cyd is pretty much always singing. I also sometimes see Astrid doing it as well but not as often. I haven’t seen any of my others doing it though. I also haven’t seen anyone singing in a group yet.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 23, 2020)

Apollo and Shari sing on my island basically all the time.

Once I saw 3 others singing in a group that normally don’t sing at all: Peck, Zucker and the other I forgot, could have been Maggie but I am not sure


----------



## sarvamentu (Apr 23, 2020)

Lolly's been on my island for a few days now and she sings _soooo much_. It's really cute


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

I see Lolly singing almost everyday.

During the first week of the release , Agnes and Axel were singing togeather in the plaza, and a couple days later, Al walked up to the radio on the beach and started singing.

Axel is gone
Agnes has not sung since
Al has not sung since.


----------



## smudgedhorizon (Apr 23, 2020)

Skye sings a LOT (normal)
Cherry sings a lot (Uchi)
Sydney sings a lot (normal)
Anabelle sings occasionally (peppy)
Elvis sings occasionally, always with Anabelle who is his BFF (cranky)

They are my only villagers I have ever seen singing.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 23, 2020)

Rosie sings a lot. I also saw Raymond sing once but he was using a mic, so not sure if that counts since he was interacting with a furniture item


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 23, 2020)

Phil Sings non stop.

Non...stop.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 23, 2020)

shari & marina. rodney before he moved out. i HATE that punchy never sings. i am playing k.k. love song outside for a reason!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



JKDOS said:


> I see Lolly singing almost everyday.
> 
> During the first week of the release , Agnes and Axel were singing togeather in the plaza, and a couple days later, Al walked up to the radio on the beach and started singing.
> 
> ...



does punchy ever sing on your island?? i've been waiting for him to sing since he moved in. i even nudge him near the radios!!!!!


----------



## popstar (Apr 23, 2020)

skye (normal) sings the most out of my villagers, she does it every day! pashmina (uchi) also likes to sing, as well as rosie (peppy) and apple (peppy), dom (jock) also likes to sing, judy (snooty) also sings occasionally

apple and dom had a duet together in the plaza once, judy sings in the plaza, dom also sings in the plaza on his own, rosie and apple sing on the plaza on their own, skye and pashmina sing anywhere on the island

villagers i never see sing are bob (lazy), sherb (lazy), raymond (smug), and freya (snooty)

i also wanted to mention that when i had eugene (smug), he sang all the time! in the plaza only though


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 23, 2020)

Julian, Marshal and Marina are always singing. Julian and Marshal sing together a lot outside Resident Services while Marina sings on her own in random spots.

I once saw Dobie next to a music player starting to sing but when he saw me approach he stopped lol


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 23, 2020)

I used to have Hopper and he would sing all the time. He sounded awful lmao


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 23, 2020)

Static sings a looooooooooooot, all the time, everywhere! I wonder if that has to do with his rock theme. Henry used to sing a lot too. 
Chops, Octavian and Rocket sings sometimes, then most of my villagers rarely sing. I think I never saw Clay singing. Beau, Bangle, Mac and Coco is pretty rare. It's odd that Bangle doesnt sing bc her whole deal is wanting to be a famous singer haha
I never saw Wolfgang singing but he is new. I had Walt, he never sang too.


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 23, 2020)

Fuschia and pompom sing often


----------



## Marty Birdman (Apr 23, 2020)

Pancetti and Roscoe sing solo in front of resident services fairly often. Maddie, Bob, and Tia have all been seen solo singing at the tape deck I set up. I have not yet witnessed Scoot (starter), Charlise (starter), Ken, Bruce, or Deli singing.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 23, 2020)

Frita used to sing a lot.


----------



## Saga (Apr 23, 2020)

Tangy and Marina. Both of them are the music personality subtype.


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 23, 2020)

I have several villagers who sing but can’t remember who off the top of my head. The one that stands out for me is Judy because she was the first one I noticed singing. She sings all the time! I think the singing is one of most adorable things in this game.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 23, 2020)

Shari sings the most for me, I catch her singing at least once every day! Marina is a close second and I see them duo in the plaza a lot. I've caught Pietro singing several times by himself and I've seen Zucker sing just once. Kinda bummed that my peppy, Maddie, hasn't sung at all since she's meant to be a musical star


----------



## Raz (Apr 23, 2020)

Camofrog (solo)
Felicity (solo)
Marina (solo and duet)
Fang (duet with Marina)


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 23, 2020)

I caught Renée (the rhino not the horse) singing in the plaza by herself today :3


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 23, 2020)

Marshal sings and then Celia joined in with him the other night.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 23, 2020)

Marina and Cherry sing the most.


----------



## Figment (Apr 23, 2020)

So, I've had Midge (Normal) for around three weeks give or take, and her hobbies mainly consist of yoga and nature watching (with her little magnifying glass). She never sings. But yesterday, I caught her singing along to K.K. Rockabilly! Perhaps villagers who aren't singers have favorite songs that they do sing along to?

Anyway, my singers are: (from an order of sings most to sings least)

Cherry (Uchi)
Lionel (Smug)
Fuchsia (Uchi)
Butch (Cranky)
Midge (Normal)


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2020)

I had Rudy, Agnes and Octavian singing last night together, Octavian was so cute with his round mouth. I've also had Raymond and Hans doing solos.


----------



## Believe (Apr 23, 2020)

I had kyle / prince sing a lot but then none of my villagers would sing for a very long time. I took out all the speakers in my town and set just 1 and recently found Fang singing. Hoping it isn't limited to 1 speaker


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 23, 2020)

Skye sings the most, then Shari (Uchi). In a group I've had Cyrano (cranky) and Leonardo (jock) join in. I love when they group sing!


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 23, 2020)

Mira and Gayle love singing together!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Quillson occasionally sings for me, but he generally doesn't do it often. Oh, and Zucker has sung a few times as well.


----------



## Violit (Apr 23, 2020)

Marina sings all of the time and it's for hours each time too. Muffy was my first singer and I'd wager she sings just less than Marina - she sang for two hours at the sea at night the first time I caught her singing!

I caught Audie singing today but when I clicked to record she shut up so I guess she knew and I've seen Wendy, Marina and Muffy form a girl band in the plaza.


----------



## Framfrais (Apr 23, 2020)

Shari sings the most, on her own.
Saw her yesterday in a duet with Broccolo. At some point he had enough, but Shari was still going!
Lucy also sings, but only solo.


----------



## Snek (Apr 23, 2020)

Tangy, Fuchsia and Lucha sing on my island. Tangy stops singing when she sees a bug or flower she likes


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 23, 2020)

When I had Zell I swear he wouldn't STOP singing. All the time he was singing....

I have caught Lolly singing solo outside and in her house.


----------



## aibo (Apr 23, 2020)

Each of the villagers have "interests" within their parameters that affect the likelihood of doing specific actions in the "overworld".  It is my understanding that any villager can sing, but the 'music' type villagers will do it significantly more often.

With that said, Lolly, Henry, and Cyd all sing on my island and are all music types.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 23, 2020)

In my game Apollo is singing ALL THE TIME

morning, noon, or night, he don't stop - that boy has some pipes. Sometimes i'll also catch him just sort of dancing quietly in the orchard.


----------



## Magus (Apr 23, 2020)

I caught my villagers 3 times :
The first time in front of the City hall, Flora and Boots.
Then again in front of the City hall, Tucker and Caroline.
And the last it was Caroline alone near a river.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Apr 23, 2020)

Hopper sings the most out of my villagers, all the time. Rain or shine, in the plaza or by the river. lol Cyd sings in the plaza at times too. Pekoe sang in her house once to imperial kk, which was heart melting~


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

Lolly and Marina sing a lot.. Both solo so far.


----------



## Mayor Mae (Apr 23, 2020)

Butch, Sylvia, and Keaton sing a ton on their own. Occasionally Rod will sing on his own.

One time Chevre, Rod, and Butch sang together for like an hour.
I’ve never seen Eloise, Flora, June, Pekoe, Rex, or Lucky sing, sadly.


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 23, 2020)

Skye sings the most!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 23, 2020)

I have seen Judy singing many times all by herself


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 23, 2020)

The only ones that sing on my island are Kyle and Flip. Separately.


----------



## EquinoxIsland (Apr 23, 2020)

Solo singers: Flip really loves to, I've seen Phil singing, and Dobie but so far only prompted by a radio (he's new to my town though). I love it when Dobie sings, it's so cute and makes me so happy. <3


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 23, 2020)

Note: Frita sings by herself, not with anyone else.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 23, 2020)

Pashmina, Zell, and Pietro.  Sherb sings sometimes. Sometimes by himself (usually when others are watching), but mostly when other people are doing it.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 23, 2020)

Savannah is always singing! 
Camofrog does it once in a while. 
I had a couple others sing but it’s been a few weeks..


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Apr 23, 2020)

I have both Diana and Audie singing together at one time.


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 23, 2020)

marshal is the most active singer in my island! i can always find him singing outside. muffy sings as well, but not as often as he does.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 23, 2020)

Pashmina is always singing. always! When Flo, my original uchi was living in my place she was always singing as well. 

Please do at Lobo to your list of cranky. He was singing I had to capture that rare moment.

Here's also a list of who I've seen singing: maple, peanut, boots, zucker


----------



## Corrie (Apr 23, 2020)

Freya so far! Cole did for a brief second. I legit screamed and got way too excited when I heard them!! They're SO cute and I love changing the song to make them sing different things!


----------



## Aliya (Apr 23, 2020)

Avery will sing by himself mostly and sometimes in groups. Him and Pashmina are my biggest singers.
Beau will also only sing in front of a radio.
Chevre sings in groups, but not on her own.


----------



## froslass (Apr 23, 2020)

judy sings all the time everywhere! also marshal


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 23, 2020)

Chief (plaza, everywhere), Roscoe (plaza, everywhere), Marshal (plaza, everywhere), Julian (plaza) are my main singers and they sing pretty much every day one after the other

I've seen Beau (once by himself), Fang (group, once by himself), Pierce (twice by himself, one at plaza), Vivian (group, once by herself), and Flo (past villager) sing as well


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

Marshal seems to sing the most by far. Leonardo and Rasher sing occasionally, and I’ve seen Punchy and Jeremiah do it only once each. I’ve never even seen Flurry, Audie or Zucker sing.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

Flo sings a lot! I haven't really seen any of my other villagers sing...I really want Bob to sing!!!


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 23, 2020)

Katt sings a LOT. Marina has sung a couple of times. Groucho sung a few times. I have never had a group of villagers sing.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I've seen Rosie sing before. I can't recall anyone else though.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 23, 2020)

Out of my villagers I've only ever seen Skye, Marina and Julian sing. All of them solo, without a mic nor music playing.

Don't know if this is common or not but the other day Julian was singing at the plaza and Diana and Ruby were sitting in front of him as if they were attending a concert. It was literally the cutest thing


----------



## hikaricities (Apr 23, 2020)

Frita (uchi) used to sing pretty often and she still does! Just not as often as before. These past few days Flip (jock) has been singing a lot as well. They're the only villagers on my island who sing. I wish more of them sung tbh, I think it's really cute!


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 23, 2020)

Magus said:


> I caught my villagers 3 times :
> The first time in front of the City hall, Flora and Boots.
> Then again in front of the City hall, Tucker and Caroline.
> And the last it was Caroline alone near a river.


Yeah I just found Caroline singing alone by a pond in the hills at night. Very cute!

Cyrano (who I know isn’t popular, but who I love) gave a lovely little solo show on the plaza last night too!


----------



## hopeworld (Apr 23, 2020)

I can not stress my answer enough - MARSHAL.
From the second he arrived to my island he started singing. He sings during any time or weather, in the most unusual spots that villagers don't usually go to. He sings so frequently and I am not complaining.


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 23, 2020)

I've see Kid Cat, Fang, Pecan, and Pippy sing on my island. Fang and Pippy had quite the duet haha and the rest were solo.


----------



## Liefyboy (Apr 23, 2020)

Amelia has sang only at the plaza, and has duet'd with Katt

Katt only has sang at the plaza.

Tabby has sang literally all over my island, and with others. Shes constantly singing and sings the most out of all my villagers. She's also sang near a music player.

Cyd has sang once at the plaza


----------



## Tanky (Apr 23, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I noticed some villagers sing, but I think that it isn’t tied to personality since I have a lot of Normals but only some of them sing. I want to make a list of villagers who sing. Sometimes, there seem to be some who don’t sing but will sing if there is a group with them.
> 
> Please do specify if you only see them sing in groups. I’ll start off.
> 
> ...



Renee and Lionel sing alone for me so far  no specific reasons from what I can tell


----------



## Fey (Apr 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Katt sings. A _lot_.



Can only second this—Katt sings daily, but pretty consistently only after sunset. 

Lolly is my only other solo performer—she takes the day shift while Katt is resting her vocal chords. 

I’ve only seen a group performance once, and it was the aforementioned two + Flora!


----------



## qwyzxv7 (Apr 23, 2020)

tabby loves to dance and sing... renee does and al did back when i had him


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 23, 2020)

Sylvia use to sing a ton back when I still had her, but other then that I don’t think any of my villagers really sing too much.. I think I’ve seen Drago and Flora singing a few times, but not that much


----------



## jelibear (Apr 23, 2020)

Kyle is the only one that sings consistently. He roped in Lucky once and it was the cutest thing.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 23, 2020)

Sings a lot - Skye, Octavian, Fuchsia, Julian (see them all singing solo, in groups, etc.)
Sings sometimes - Tia, Pippy (usually just in groups, not sure I've seen them sing on their own)
Never sings - Bianca, Ribbot, Kiki, Biskit (i may have seen Biskit sing once but I have never seen Kiki, Ribbot, or Bianca sing)


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 23, 2020)

I've seen Lolly, Tybalt, Marshal, Katt, Fang, Bangle, Bianca and Olaf sing. It's just been who's in the area haha I don't think it has any code that specifies which do and which don't


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 23, 2020)

sydney loooves to sing! it's absolutely adorable, she's doing it all the time. sprocket, renee, and hopper, too! bianca sings in groups, she might sing solo as well but i personally haven't noticed it. she had the cutest little trio performance with sydney and hopper the other day!


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak (Apr 23, 2020)

Becky LOVES breaking out into song at complete random. Coincidentally, she's a huge music afficianado if her interior is anything to go by


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 23, 2020)

I have seen a majority of my villagers sing (Molly, Beau, Marina, Dom, Judy, Audie, Marshal), with Marshal being the repeat offender who literally sings at every hour, everywhere lmao (not that I'm complaining)

The remaining ones I have yet to witness are Agnes, Merengue, and Zucker


----------



## SugoiPurin (Apr 23, 2020)

Judy!!! she sings a lot in the plaza or if put down my switch and come back she comes next to me and sings :')

Sherb sings sometimes same with Marshal but mostly everyone else usually plops down and watches them sing haha


----------



## Dewy (Apr 23, 2020)

I also have Marina as a solo singer. In fact, she sings ALL THE TIME. It’s ridiculous

I’ve also noticed Shari will sing on her own, and sometimes Shari and Marina sing together


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 23, 2020)

Let's see, there's Marshal and Lolly who do it a ton, Rod did it like 3 times, O'Hare, Tom, Snake, Kiki, and Sherb all did it once. Raymond and Maple have not sang yet.

Tom was singing in Rosie's house when I had her. Snake was singing in a duet with Rod. Sherb was singing with Marshal and Skye (when I had her), O'Hare sang to Marshal and Rod, and Kiki sang to Tom. Lolly and Marshal do solos all the time but they did sing in a duet once.


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 23, 2020)

Ursala (uchi) she's the only one I can specifically recall singing. I might have seen others singing, bur Ursala is the only one that always seems to be singing. Dancing on the other hand, I have quite a few that will dance in front of the stereo B) 
edit: she definitely sings solo and I think I might've seen her singing with someone else once or twice. If I sit there and watch them they stop singing ;_;


----------



## Jhin (Apr 23, 2020)

Just spotted Kody singing with Pietro, although it's only been once so far with him.


----------



## demagorganism (Apr 23, 2020)

Roscoe & Sprocket are the two main singers on my island, Roscoe is ALWAYS singing. I caught him singing on the beach once. I have seen Maddie, Mira, Molly & Winnie singing before though!


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 23, 2020)

cyd and static are always singing either by themselves, to my flowers or to others. i love their more unique deeper voices makes a nice counterpoint to the others, my only other singer was charlize i think twice in the month i had her. i just watched my hubby's shelden singing to a crowd in his plaza with miri breaking off from exercising to join in on the chorus very now and then. i forgot to add zucker likes to sing a bit as well, but usually off on his own.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 23, 2020)

Marina...
all....
The frigging....
time!!!


----------



## Jolyne (Apr 23, 2020)

I catch Apollo the most followed by Pietro and then Marina


----------



## kris (Apr 23, 2020)

rosie sings a lot!! i also have seen lionel sing too


----------



## Fye (Apr 23, 2020)

Only Zell so far, but I just set up 3 speakers and a mic across my island so heres hoping the number goes up!


----------



## Saylor (Apr 23, 2020)

Pashmina sings by herself all the time and I've seen Plucky and Ike each singing a couple of times. I've also seen Chevre and Beau singing, but only when they're in groups so far.


----------



## chibski (Apr 23, 2020)

I almost never see Static NOT singing. Phil sings a lot as well, along with Fuchsia and Roscoe.

E: I just caught Caroline and Rex singing in the plaza with Phil  I've seen Caroline sing a few times but never Rex!


----------



## alias (Apr 23, 2020)

^^^^^ Static sings a LOT and I love him for it. He's such a cutie. Julian and Marshal love to sing too. Katt used to sing all the time but I feel like she's gotten shy as more people moved in...


----------



## icypurr (Apr 23, 2020)

Lolly, Rosie, Marina, Camofrog, Sherb, Broccolo, Marshal all sing solo and in mixed groups for me.

I don't recall seeing Sylvana, Fang or Antonio singing yet.

Edit: Just as I posted this Fang started singing solo.


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

I hardly ever see Ozzie singing but tonight the little dude is singing up a storm! 

He stopped for a few seconds and dozed off while standing there then started up again.. LOL


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 23, 2020)

Buck - Jock 
Daisy - Normal 

Those are villagers that I have who sing that I didn't see on your list! Hope it helps!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Only Judy has singed in my town, and she doesn’t just sing in the plaza. I found her singing near her house.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 23, 2020)

Pashmina is my main singer.
Hopper was singing a lot for a spell but he seems to have quit.

Cookie sometimes will join Pashmina in singing.


----------



## CamJam (Apr 23, 2020)

Sprocket and Keaton sing on my island  its cute.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 23, 2020)

Reneigh sings quite often on my island. She usually sings when there is music playing and on her own

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

Bluebear sings often too. I was just playing my ocarina and she came up and started singing. Bless her


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Here’s June, singing her heart out to Tammy and Bruce:


----------



## bluetortis26 (Apr 26, 2020)

sylvia and zell sing a lot on my island


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 26, 2020)

Renee sings a lot. 
I saw Fang and O'Hare singing together the other day


----------



## Santana (Apr 26, 2020)

Judy is always singing


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 26, 2020)

Rosie and Katt sing the most. But on some rare occasions, I see Dora singing too. Moe only sang together with Rosie once. Plucky only sang in front of a microphone.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

So, bit of an update. My most recent addition to my town, Skye, sings a ton.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cyd. He just loves singing, but I hate cranky villagers singing. Especially when Cyd is doing it, it doesn't fit him at all.


----------



## Jun-Yo (Apr 26, 2020)

Most of my animals are shy to sing in the plaza..I've seen bianca and zucker sing more than twice but the others sang only once or joined in groups, never alone. I have YET to see dora sing...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2020)

It may be based on their hidden traits. You can view them all here.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...I6el2mmaIxi6oFVVDQKqbn03E/edit#gid=1857944009

Edit accidentally used a private document.


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 11, 2020)

LynseyH666 said:


> Yeah I just found Caroline singing alone by a pond in the hills at night. Very cute!


Caroline (who sings SO MUCH just FYI) has been doing a little show in the plaza, singing along to the stereo for Mac & June (who I’ve never seen sing on my island despite reports she loves to on other islands). 

This was already cuteing me right out but then she bust out KK Metal and I think I may as well stop playing now because nothing better will ever happen. 

ACNH? Completed it, mate!


----------



## moon_child (May 11, 2020)

Marshal and Marina sing all the time. Marshal was able to get Zucker and Croque in it too one night. Marina was able to get Blaire and Maple in it too one day. Lol. They are just super influential, I guess. What’s weird is that Merry, my peppy who’s always saying she dreams of being a pop star never sang since I got her. Ever.


----------



## Figment (May 11, 2020)

I think I have seen _most_ of my villagers sing at one point or another.

Cherry - My main singer. She seems to sing the most out of anyone.
Butch - Doesn't sing as much as Cherry, but he does sing sometimes.
Jitters - I never saw him sing for at least a month, but he's been singing more lately.
Erik - He held a concert for Butch and either Jitters or Pietro last week. It was ADORABLE.

Sprinkle and Apple - Fun fact: For over a month of playing, I thought that peppy villagers didn't sing because I had three peppies and never saw them sing. But I did see the two of them sing at one point. Very rare for them to sing though.
Pietro - Still pretty new, but I think I've seen him sing at least once.

Gwen and Poppy - I don't think I've ever seen them sing.


----------



## Le Ham (May 11, 2020)

Ursala, Marina and Lionel all sing often. I actually went and found data that says it's based on different interests villagers have. Those three all have "Music" listed as their interest in the data. Other villagers will sing occasionally with a group or audience in the plaza or in front of a stereo, but the ones with the "Music" interest will do it by themselves anywhere randomly. Meanwhile Billy and Sprinkle, who like to zoom/Naruto run around a lot, have the "Play" interest. And so on.


----------



## Imbri (May 11, 2020)

Gruff sings all the time. Cherry sings a lot and Lolly will sometimes, but only when she's hidden behind a tree.


----------



## alias (May 11, 2020)

Pekoe was singing to Marshal the other day in the plaza, and she was singing in front of the microphone today! I thought Pekoe was too shy but she might be warming up to it because our friendship level is higher...!? Not sure haha, but nonetheless, the biggest singers in town are Static and Marshal.


----------



## michan (May 11, 2020)

Marina lovesss to sing on my island so cute


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 11, 2020)

ava and literally only ava


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 11, 2020)

Static, Apollo, and Marina sing the most on my island. Julian too, when I had him. Merry never sings even though she wants to be a pop star(?)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2020)

All Judy does is sing really, it's quite endearing.  My smugs Marshal and Julian sing occasionally, but the pastel bear goes all out.  I stuck a jukebox in front of my plaza today so she could have a wider variety of songs.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 11, 2020)

Flo sings all the time! Maybe too much? Kyle and Roscoe will sing sometimes too


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 11, 2020)

Kyle. It's not even a contest at this point; he has sung more on some days then the rest of my villagers have _combined. _For clarification, Marshal will sing on occasion and I've heard Cherry do so once, but I have yet to hear _any _of my other villagers sing even one time. It's kinda insane


----------



## samsquared (May 11, 2020)

Aurora, Rasher, & Marshal all sing by themselves at random times. My most musical animal is probably Marshal- he's always dancing or singing lol
I've seen Gwen, Pango, Annabelle, & Marcie (plus Marshal & Aurora) singing in the plaza in groups to K.K. songs playing on the island. The songs don't necessarily need to be close to them- like I have the plaza in quadrant E3 & I have King K.K. playing in quadrant C5- they love singing to that haha.


----------



## GeorgiPig (May 11, 2020)

Of my villagers I’ve only heard Marshal sing solo. I’ve never had any of my villagers sing in a group or with music :/
but none of my villagers are on the list (except Marshal) so I guess there could be some connection? Hmmm


----------



## BipolarBear (May 11, 2020)

I caught Lobo, Ankha, and Sly singing together the other day. Muffy always solo sang all day every day.


----------



## Sami (May 11, 2020)

Chief sings solo all the time for me! I'm pleasantly surprised because I wasn't expecting that at all,  but he loves to sing for other villagers


----------



## Thundawave (May 11, 2020)

Skye, Judy, and Marshal sing a LOT. Other than that, I mainly just see some of the others being interested in the speakers that play the music but not singing.


----------



## Alicia (May 11, 2020)

Fuchsia sings all the time, I've also seen Static, Moe, Peanut, Poppy and Whitney sing.
Whitney and Poppy sang together and it was the only time I have seen either of them sing!

When I had Olivia on my island, she sang pretty frequently.


----------



## Rasha (May 11, 2020)

Kyle, Skye and Chief sing a lot, especially Kyle.

The rest of my villagers never sing.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 11, 2020)

Frita sings the most out of my villagers and Judy sings the most after her.


----------



## Loubelle (May 11, 2020)

I recently have seen Dom and Opal singing,  both separately c:

edit: Dom was singing in the plaza and Opal was singing in her home ;w;


----------



## KarinaKatrea (May 11, 2020)

Marina and Julian both sing a lot on my island


----------



## Dio (May 11, 2020)

Rosie, Savannah, and Zell love to sing. Dom and Sherb once in a while


----------



## kylie32123 (May 11, 2020)

Ankha loves singing at the plaza, but I usually always see her on her own, though


----------



## LCookie (May 11, 2020)

Eugene sings the most often, he sing Bubblegum K.K most of the time.


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 11, 2020)

Most of them... Melba(my favorite)Zell,Bangle, Robin, Rhonda (not very good at it) Flurry
I don’t think I’ve ever seen Drago,tank or Whitney sing and I only caught Hamphrey once


----------



## Rosch (May 11, 2020)

On my current villagers, Apollo & Sterling are only those who sing randomly away from music players/microphone. Punchy, Rod & Kid Cat only sings on the plaza. Rolf, Dobie & Elvis only dances to the beat and never actually sings. Ken, my only smug and the one I expect to sing most, doesn't even sing...

On my previous villagers, Frita, Bianca and Marshal LOVES to sing.


----------



## miraxe (May 11, 2020)

Marshal was singing earlier, and he had a little audience of Bob and Marina (and I guess me, haha!). Here is a video- pardon the potato quality.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 11, 2020)

Marshal sings with Marina sometimes


----------



## tolisamarie (May 11, 2020)

All of my bear cubs sing! And they often sing together.


----------



## pinkfawn (May 11, 2020)

Sydney sings NON STOP on my island. Lionel and Muffy are my other two singers but not as much as Sydney. Everyone else it is very rare.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 11, 2020)

Fuchsia sings the most! I've caught Whitney singing before in the rain, and Kiki has sung...but only once.
Bob and Moe also like to sing and Fang will sing along with others as well! 
Pietro sings a little bit, but it's really mainly Fuchsia!


----------



## toenuki (May 11, 2020)

i commonly see Jacques, Marina and Fuschia sing (sometimes together) esp if i bring music. a good personality mix on my island


----------



## HannahLou (May 11, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I noticed some villagers sing, but I think that it isn’t tied to personality since I have a lot of Normals but only some of them sing. I want to make a list of villagers who sing. Sometimes, there seem to be some who don’t sing but will sing if there is a group with them.
> 
> Please do specify if you only see them sing in groups. I’ll start off.
> 
> ...


Marina always sings and Sydney too but I never see them sing in groups


----------



## Ayarii (May 11, 2020)

I always see Marina and julian singing


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2020)

Pietro is the resident diva on my island, which is ok because I love him. I even saw a couple other villagers sitting in the plaza watching him sing before. :,)

Cherry also sings constantly but it’s not cute when she does it, thankfully I’m kicking her out today lolol


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 11, 2020)

skye and lolly sing the most on my island


----------



## marea (May 11, 2020)

Zell and Rosie! They even had a duet one time XD


----------



## swifterly (May 11, 2020)

All of them. My friend mentioned they have villagers they've never seen sing and I was like "what, really?"

Granted, some sing MUCH more often than others. Savannah and Marshal love singing and do so every day. Meanwhile, I had Stitches for weeks before I ever heard him sing, and it slightly disturbed me because his singing voice is several orders of magnitude lower than his speaking voice... How is he doing that 

The most villagers I ever saw sing together at one time was four. It happened exactly once and I took a video cuz I didn't know that could happen.


----------



## Ichiban (May 11, 2020)

i've seen punchy, scoot, kyle, eugene, cyd, lolly, tangy, and audie sing... haven't seen stinky or tom sing yet but they haven't been on the island very long


----------



## AdehhRR (May 11, 2020)

Marina. She sings. ALL THE TIME! But it is so cute 
Even if I find her in the corner of my island nowhere near a radio, shes still awkwardly bobbing a long to the music hahaha.


----------



## meggiewes (May 11, 2020)

My singers are Marina and Flo.


----------



## lyonbunny (May 11, 2020)

Marshal sings a lot, but other than him it’s rare for me to find someone singing but I get super excited when it happens!! I set up a little mic and radio near the plaza where they mostly congregate and still no avail, I have yet to see someone sing on it


----------



## Minimasher (May 11, 2020)

Chief sings and sings and sings. He also plays the drums very well, he's especially good at drumming and singing to bubblegum KK. Chief will sing for a long time usually around half an hour to an hour whereas the rest of my villagers just sing for a couple of minutes if they do sing


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 11, 2020)

I’ve seen most of my villagers sing but it’s the ones with the music interests that sing the most. I currently have three normal personalities on my Island Poppy who is interested in education you can see her wearing glasses and reading. Merengue who is nature she’s the one most likely to water flowers. Skye who likes music she’s the one who sings the most. I also have Julian another music lover. I’ve noticed that they will learn new music if you put a radio down and sing it all over the place it’s funny to get them to sing certain songs.


----------



## Luella (May 11, 2020)

Oh dear lemme dig into my memory banks:

Apollo is my number one singer in terms of how often! Always solo.

Raymond has sung a few times solo.

Judy I see singing a fair amount usually alone, but I recorded her singing with Tasha once!

I've only seen Roald sing occasionally while walking by a music player.

Sherb I've seen sing by himself only.

Everyone else is too new for me to judge.


----------



## Lexii (May 12, 2020)

Muffy is ALWAYS singing and dancing!! Pashmina does a lot as well but it seems like Muffy is constantly lol


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 12, 2020)

Chief and Julian sing non stop, I have never experiences a group though.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 12, 2020)

Muffy sings the absolute most for me. She sings nearly every day at some point.

The rest of the villagers vary in how much they sing. Some I've never seen sing. I haven't seen any of my male villagers sing yet.


----------



## Cancoon (May 12, 2020)

I've seen each of my villagers sing at least once
Genji, Flurry, Audie, Bruce, Goldie, Sherb, Marshal, and Phoebe.
Zell though, is new to my island. I've seen him dancing and tried to wait for him to sing but would get impatient and continue playing.

Including the ones I no longer have: Rodney, Vivian, Agent S, Rex, Pashmina, Plucky

For groups, it's usually Genji and Sherb and sometimes Bruce with them. I've also seen Plucky and Flurry.

Bluebear, Blanche and Cesar, though, did not. But they didn't spend much time on my island.


----------



## victoriae350 (May 12, 2020)

Most common is Rosie, Sydney and Marshall! Apple isn't on my island anymore, but I've grabbed some videos of other characters singing


----------



## cainhurst (May 12, 2020)

When I had Claudia, she sang CONSTANTLY, but only in forests or behind houses. Shy I guess! Lopez and Zell did quite a bit of singing, too, while I had them, but Claudia specifically stood out because she would only do it in weird places, whereas the others would just stand out in the open and belt out a song.

Now it's Marshal, Static and Caroline who sing the most on my island.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 12, 2020)

One of my starters, Rory, has been particularly vocal lately. He's always been singing on and off, but he's been singing a lot more lately.


----------



## ultrix16 (May 29, 2020)

Cherry sings a LOT. Some of my newer villagers are listed here, but they don't sing yet, they only dance a bit, probably because they're new to my island.


----------



## Loubelle (May 29, 2020)

I just saw Octavian and Eunice singing together


----------



## jo_electric (May 29, 2020)

Victoria sings a lot alone and in group. Marshal and Kabuki sing solo a lot too.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2020)

Mostly Ursula, but Marshal also sings sometimes. Last night I was standing in Audie's house for a while and she started singing along with her stereo :3 I don't think I've heard any of the other villagers sing yet..


----------



## aetherene (May 29, 2020)

I feel like everyone sings all the time lol. But the most frequent singers would be Apollo, Renee, and Zell. But I've gotten pics of Diana, Coco, and Piper singing together and they're not frequent singers.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 29, 2020)

Judy sings all the time. I feel like every time time I see her she is singing or swaying to a beat, with or without music!

It's super cute. But I think she doesn't like being watched while she sings, because every time I try to take a vid, she turns her head or looks down shyly lol


----------



## N a t (May 29, 2020)

So far only my smug and normal, Henry and Lucy.


----------



## Snek (May 29, 2020)

Just caught Avery and Erik singing KK Mariachi together on the plaza. Avery sings all the time. I think his hobby is music


----------



## bricoleling (May 29, 2020)

Muffy sings at night to the moon when no one else is around!
Apollo sings all the time.
And Marina.


----------



## sunchild (May 29, 2020)

apollo will literally not stop singing. he sings anywhere at any time, all the time. it's actually super cute lol.


----------



## Lilybells (May 29, 2020)

I feel like Marshal sings all day every day. He sings in the plaza, inside his house, in his yard, wherever he happens to be standing!


----------



## fluttershy300 (May 29, 2020)

Static and Cherry sings alot. Especially Static. I notice Crankies sing alot because when Groucho was in my island. He would sing alot too. I find it funny cause out of all of the personalities the cranky ones seem to be happy and sing their lungs out.


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 29, 2020)

Flip sings solo. Also have seen Marina and Flo singing a duet.


----------



## Lattecakes (May 29, 2020)

Marshal out pepped my peppy in being a pop star. He sings ALL day EVERY day. Not even an exaggeration. I don't mind it and actually find it cute. Sometimes he goes onto the campsite platform and sings on there like it's his personal stage haha XD Next, after Marshal, I have Marina and Chief singing like once a day. And for the rest of my villagers, I have seen them singing only once or twice lol. I am lookin at you Dom, Sherb, Stiches, Ketchup, Raymond, Twiggy, and Rex.


----------



## crispmaples (May 29, 2020)

Maggie used to sing a lot! Now she doesn't as much now that Rodney and Marina have taken over.


----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2020)

Finally just saw villagers singing together for the first time <3 It was Vivian, Fang, and Raymond and they harmonized beautifully


----------



## toenuki (May 29, 2020)

muffy/marina


----------



## John Wick (May 29, 2020)

All of mine sing.

I've got most of them on video.
Wolfgang, Flora, Shep, Cherry, Teddy, Mathilda, Claude, Fang, etc.


----------



## Nenya (May 30, 2020)

Apollo, Cyd, Eugene, Flo and Ursala are the main five of my islanders who sing often. I have two music players on all the time in different sections of the island; both are playing KK Soul. I have heard/seen both Apollo and Ursala whistling, too, when KK whistles in the song!

Btw, OP, and others, here is a link to a very fascinating Nookipedia page that explains and lists all the villager hobbies: music is one of them: https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Hobbies#Villagers_with_this_hobby_4

PS I also have two microphones at the edge of the plaza. I have videos of several of my singers using them to entertain us with song.


----------



## Aleigh (May 30, 2020)

Julian, all the frickin time. And Chief when I had him


----------



## Blueskyy (May 30, 2020)

I just moved Pashmina in and...she does a lot lol


----------



## tobi! (May 30, 2020)

marshal sings nonstop... kinda worried actually


----------



## Ras (May 30, 2020)

Marina, Butch and Renee are the main singers. Audie doesn't sing often, but when she did, it was glorious:







Yes, Butch and Viv literally sat down just to listen to her.


----------



## Acies (May 30, 2020)

I've had Flora sing with a microphone and Mrashal basically anywhere, including behind Resident Services.


----------



## kiriod (May 30, 2020)

judy sings all the TIME, mostly at the plaza. ive also caught marshal singing a lot, but usually hes off elsewhere.


----------



## lars708 (May 30, 2020)

Skye seems to be singing every moment of free time she has (idk if normals usually do that tho I only have Skye as my normal) and Camofrog does it quite frequently too. It's quite rare for anyone beyond them to start singing actually

The other villagers being:

- Bunnie
- Phoebe
- Bam
- Wendy
- Mint
- Raymond
- Papi
- Bob


----------



## Kittywulfe (Jul 17, 2020)

I see you already have Roscoe in the list, but I didn't see Becky. She sings solo a lot on my island.


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 17, 2020)

Muffy (my starter sisterly) used to sing a lot (she’s moved away), and Savannah and Henry sing a lot (solo), but Louie is definitely the most popular singer on my island. He has only sung twice, but both times 2 villagers have watched him sing: 1st time it was Gaston (who’s gone now) and Tank (my other starter) who watched him, but on the 2nd time it was Avery and Rex. Ike has sung at least twice: 1st time he sang K.K. Lament, but 2nd time he sang K.K. Rock inside his own house! Now whenever I listen to K.K. Rock, I can’t unhear Ike singing it! Also, Avery (my newest villager) has sung (solo) once. And my favourite villager and birthday buddy Derwin has sung K.K. Stroll inside his own house once.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 17, 2020)

This thread was started a lot time ago before hobbies where a known thing. If your villager has the msuic hobby, they are more like to sing than do any of the other activities. Villagers with other hobbies will sing too but it won't be as frequent.









						Hobby
					

In the Animal Crossing series, hobbies are pastimes that the villagers in the player's town may take up to occupy their time. Hobbies include various activities...




					nookipedia.com


----------



## smolderingskies (Jul 17, 2020)

I adore the diversity of experiences in this thread!!!  Singing is easily one of the cutest villager behaviors, haha!  I was just full-on  when I first caught Katt doing it on my island!

Lately there's been more activity for singing in the plaza, though.  Marina and Savannah have both been caught singing on their own a few times, and the other day I caught Violet and Goose singing together!!!


----------



## Bugs (Jul 17, 2020)

Katt sings all the time, and she's the only one who does it hahaha


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 17, 2020)

Marina, Judy and Olivia are the ones who always sing on my island.
They also sing a lotttt.


Sometimes, Merengue will sing too and very rarely Dom.
Also before I used to have Eugene on my island, he used to sing ALLLLL the time, one of the reasons I liked him so much<3


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 17, 2020)

Static sings for me, and I think the deep voice singing is so adorable!

I've also caught Judy and occasionally Sprocket at it.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 17, 2020)

I was really surprised to see Apollo sing so much.


----------



## Static_Luver (Jul 17, 2020)

Renee is the big singer on my island and so is Kabuki who recently move in.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 17, 2020)

I know Biskit loves to sing alone and he is lazy type. Lopez likes to sing in groups and Sandy does the same.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020

I hardly play the game but l watch my sister play it and one time Raymond was singing with Bruce


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Apollo and Skye sing all the time. I had Flo and she sung, but she left a while back.


----------



## milktae (Jul 17, 2020)

Lolly’s always singing in the plaza when I play I think it’s adorable


----------



## rawstberry (Jul 17, 2020)

on my island it's usually pietro and chief who sing the most. altrough nowadays chief doesn't seem to sing as much as he used to in the past which is a bit of a bummer because i like listening to him sing lol. but pietro! he likes to sing both alone and with others, he's very often at the plaza either singing or dancing to the music. he used to sing a lot with fuchsia when i still had her. sometimes audie also sings but it's much rarer compared to the two.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 17, 2020)

Marshal and Static sing quite a bit weirdly enough  My female villagers don't really sing, and I've never seen Graham or Dom sing at all


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 17, 2020)

Tex is always singing on mine. He was singing with someone the other day but hes usually on his own....cant place who he was with now


----------



## loveclove (Jul 17, 2020)

Mostly Pashmina and Pietro, Diana has once! I think bluebear too!


----------



## Uffe (Jul 17, 2020)

Pashmina, Marshal, Avery, and Tangy.


----------



## Debeers (Jul 17, 2020)

I have seen Shari and Jacques singing solo and a group of Goldie, Elvis, and Apple singing together. My daughter likes to put a music player near the plaza, so villagers sometimes will sing along whichever kk song it plays.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2020

Pom Pom also sings, but she left our island a while ago.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Jul 17, 2020)

Marina solo and group in the plaza. She is ALWAYS singing. Marshal solo sings in randomly places on my island.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 17, 2020)

tangy, judy and marshal are always singing on my island hehehe


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 17, 2020)

My chicken Ava sings all the time. By herself. Anywhere.

I’ve noticed Cyd starting to sing too


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 17, 2020)

None of mine seem to sing a ton, which works for me as I find it really annoying. I find it a little surprising as Judy has singing as a hobby but in my experience she just seems to dance along to music without singing, for the mostpart.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 17, 2020)

Katt still is the only one who sings in my town! Nobody else does. It makes me not wanna get rid of her lol


----------



## Duckling (Jul 17, 2020)

Lolly sings all the time! Cookie was watching her sing the other day and it was really cute


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 17, 2020)

When I had Becky, she sung a lot by herself in random places and for other villagers in the plaza -- so adorable.  ❤


----------



## grayacnh (Jul 17, 2020)

I had Lionel, and he sung ALL the time. It was cuteeee. Molly also sung alot when I had her, but now my singing villager is Audie, she's literally always singing whenever I see her;;


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 17, 2020)

Fuchsia sings alot, alone and with an audience in the plaza


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 17, 2020)

I think I've seen every one of my villagers sing at least once. But Katt and Julian are the ones who singing on the plaza _a lot. _


----------



## Tikikata (Jul 17, 2020)

Flo is the only one on my island that sings. I don't know why none of my other villagers refuse to sing, lol.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 17, 2020)

I used to have Fuchsia and she was singing non-stop. Roscoe now is the one that sings the most. I occasionally find Tex singing by himself.

I’ve seen Lily and Rudy singing together once. I’ve seen Sprinkles singing once.

Fuchsia, Merry & Bluebear sang together once.


----------



## emily_e_c (Jul 17, 2020)

I always see fuschia singing the most. But one time it was a trio with her, Tank, and Cube which was very wholesome!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 17, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> Marshal and Static sing quite a bit weirdly enough  My female villagers don't really sing, and I've never seen Graham or Dom sing at all



Graham has the ‘education’ hobby and Dom has the ‘play’ hobby (which is the one that will involve running around with their arms back).

The hobbies aren’t tied to gender, except the fashion hobby, which only female villagers have (which is too bad, I think some of the smugs in particular would make so much sense with a fashion hobby).

I think the music hobby is one of my favorites, especially since the musical villagers can pull other villagers into the singing.

When they sing along to the radio/music player it is particularly cute as well.


----------



## FishHead (Jul 17, 2020)

For females it would be skye and for males it would be apollo.


----------



## Yukihina (Jul 17, 2020)

So far, I've seen almost all of my villagers sing:
Pashmina (solo and group) <-- she sings A LOT lol
Dotty (solo and group)
Coco (solo and group)
Bob (in group)
Static (solo)
Marshal (solo)
Freckles (solo and group)

Only ones I haven't seen singing yet are Fauna, Whitney, and Roald.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

I just got the game a few days ago and Cherry already started singing. She was alone.


----------



## kasane (Jul 18, 2020)

marshal sings a lot, it was only cute the first three times, now i find it annoying. marina is probably second to marshal, then skye is third


----------



## Loriii (Jul 18, 2020)

Fuchsia, Marshal and Apollo. I caught them singing at some point but Marshal is probably the most often.


----------



## Eevees (Jul 18, 2020)

I've seen Gayle,Judy,Marina and Marshal sing so far.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> I just got the game a few days ago and Cherry already started singing. She was alone.


Now I have also seen Dom sing alone.
Edit: Sherb started singing right after I sent the post... He's alone, though. Dom already left.


----------

